# My Cloud's order



## toddybear (May 12, 2007)

Just arrived this week. Clockwise from the top: Phrag Mountain Maid, 
Paph. moquettianum X hangianum, Paph. Ho Chi Minh, Paph Oklahoma, Paph. Joyce Hasegawa and in the centre, Paph. Oberhausen's Diament....not in the pic is my Paph. In-Charm Handel. Most are small but the Phrag is in spike! :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (May 12, 2007)

Nice order there!
My order arrived too! Healthy plants as always


----------



## Grandma M (May 13, 2007)

You can ship that Mountain to Me.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2007)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Barbara (May 16, 2007)

Cool plants, I can't believe your phrag is in spike! We picked up the moquettianum x hangianum too, very nice plant.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 16, 2007)

Your moquettianum x hangianum is about the same size as one I bought last fall today, so good purchase there. You recieved yours larger than mine from last year. It grows at a good rate too. I can't wait for it to bloom.

I got a Phal Taisuco Glory 'Ming Leopard' in spike (and now in bloom today) and a Paph Judge Philip in bud. It is a 2 mature growth plant, 1 old growth and two new growths for only $25. I think Paph Kenneth Marple (laevigatum x fairriarnum) possibly could bloom this year too and may have some interesting results. Then I also got many paph seedlings too. Their paph catalogue changed so fast this year and sold out of many plants during spring shipping!


----------



## Marco (May 16, 2007)

nice haul!


----------



## toddybear (May 17, 2007)

I was tempted by the Kenneth Marple but could not imagine what the cross would be like. Could be lovely...could be hideous!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 19, 2007)

Yea Kenneth Marple can possibly be ugly. The plant is quite compact too. I really hope I don't get one with a deformed pouch lol.

Phal Taisuco Glory 'Ming Leopard' bloomed...


----------

